# Autopilot v2 problems



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

So i just got my bags installed over the weekend and i really like it. the only thing is that the autopilot v2 system seems very glitchy. it worked well for the first part of the day i got it. then that night something happened where the rear wouldnt stay up when i was in preset mode and would just keep airing out. i put it in manual mode and it works fine. then the next day i tried the presets again when i was at work, worked fine had no problems at all. get home later that day and it starts doing it again:facepalm: now it seems like everything works fine except the right rear bag will air out then fill up everytime i hit a preset. it wasnt too big of a problem until i drove to work this morning and got about 5 minutes away from home and the right rear bag aired out while i was driving  so i pulled over and put it in manual mode and made my way to work. Can someone help me out trying to fix this? and sorry for the really long story lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Owch, what a pain. I've seen this happen once before, but it's not something I've ever experienced with my own V2. 

Give Air Lift a call: (800) 248-0892 :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I have had this problem happen before with e-level and it has to do with poor grounding of the ECU. I would try to redo the ground wire a bit better and see if that fixes the problem


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright ill try to find a better ground and if that doesnt help me out then ill give air lift a call. thanks guys :beer:


----------



## urmomwantsmee (May 30, 2010)

Same issue here. Installed the V2 on a car and customer stopped by yesterday saying the rear goes up and down about 3-4 times before either getting to preset pressure or "failing". Checked grounds etc. Put it in manual mode then back to Preset and it works fine but after a short drive its back to the same issue. Feel like an ass because his newly painted fenders are now burnt again.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

yea it was doing the same thing for me. now it seems to be just the rear right one:screwy: it just scared the ish outta me when it aired out while i was moving


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

yeah it does sound scary, does it air out completely?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn id hate to have that happen, specially on a highway or something. I just can trust these electrical systems. Id hate to be stuck somewhere aired out cuz of a potential ecu failure or something of the sort


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

yea it airs out completely. and luckily i was only doing like 10-20 mph and slowed down as soon as i heard PSHHHHHH lol and my rear tires tuck hard as hell so i dont think they really rub the fenders at all when aired out


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yeah this is something *extremely* dangerous. Hope Airlift is looking into it.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Paddles ftw:thumbup:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

ive been keeping it on manual mode and it works fine. luckily i have that option or id be pretty screwed lol


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you tried doing a complete calibration and a calibration of the exhaust sensors?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> I have had this problem happen before with e-level and it has to do with poor grounding of the ECU. I would try to redo the ground wire a bit better and see if that fixes the problem


 The ground is tied into the wiring and goes to the battery. Not much you can change about that.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> The ground is tied into the wiring and goes to the battery. Not much you can change about that.


 Oh well that is unfortunate that it isn't an easy fix like ours. But i guess it guarantee's good grounds everytime if it goes straight to the battery.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

well this sucks but im getting pretty good at remembering which pressure is which height on manual mode haha :thumbup:


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Have you called Airlift? I had a leaky tank which I traced to my V2 Manifold. I called Airlift (spoke to Jeremy...this is key btw as he is one of the project managers for the V2) and he sent me a new one w/ no questions asked. Airlift's customer service is top notch so I wouldn't hesitate to contact them.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

arclight1 said:


> Have you called Airlift? I had a leaky tank which I traced to my V2 Manifold. I called Airlift (spoke to Jeremy...this is key btw as he is one of the project managers for the V2) and he sent me a new one w/ no questions asked. Airlift's customer service is top notch so I wouldn't hesitate to contact them.


 ill give them a call tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

this happened to me this morning on my way to work. Luckily I was only going 10mph in the parking lot at work. All four of my bags dropped to around 15 psi. I stayed in preset mode and aired back up to my daily driving preset. It seemed fine after that.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Finally got around to calling air lift. Talked to jeff and he is sending me a new controller and manifold at no charge, awesome customer service over there :beer: cant wait to have everything working properly :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ParkeR32 said:


> Finally got around to calling air lift. Talked to jeff and he is sending me a new controller and manifold at no charge, awesome customer service over there :beer: cant wait to have everything working properly :thumbup:


I'm glad to hear that they're taking care of you :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeff should have remembered me back in January with similar troubles. Fix? Run pink wire to a clean 12v supply! Not you amp rem wire or anything with a motor in the circuit. AC transients were being fed to my V2 by the amplifier and I verified this with an o-scope. Clean + will fix 99% of these v2 issues. Jeff, you need to tell these folks to try a different +source before overnighting parts everywhere. I hoped I was the Guinea pig on this but it looks like folks are still installing these incorrectly.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Problem is now fixed and i love my bags all over again  big thank you to mike robles for switching everything out for me and doing a clean install :thumbup:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

having some problems again:facepalm: now whenever i go to a preset the front bags go up all the way then it will go to where i set it. Its pretty annoying since it makes my compressor run for even longer. Any ideas on what could be causing that?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

ParkeR32 said:


> having some problems again:facepalm: now whenever i go to a preset the front bags go up all the way then it will go to where i set it. Its pretty annoying since it makes my compressor run for even longer. Any ideas on what could be causing that?


 I've had a few beers so I forget the name but there is a setting in your options that controls this. It goes through 0-10. The higher the number the more it overshoots your preset PSI. That'll fix your problem.


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I've had a few beers so I forget the name but there is a setting in your options that controls this. It goes through 0-10. The higher the number the more it overshoots your preset PSI. That'll fix your problem.


 I think you're talking about _calibration_. I would try this as well, the system may have to re-learn your bags.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I've had a few beers so I forget the name but there is a setting in your options that controls this. It goes through 0-10. The higher the number the more it overshoots your preset PSI. That'll fix your problem.


 lmao alright ill try that out tomorrow thanks man! :thumbup: 


mikez. said:


> I think you're talking about _calibration_. I would try this as well, the system may have to re-learn your bags.


 i already had to re-calibrate it when i got the new controller and manifold in


----------

